# Some of my recent soaps



## Lynnz (Jul 5, 2010)

Been a while since I posted, I am gearing up for a Market on the GoldCoast on the first of August and here are some of the soaps I plan on taking






Irish Green tweed a really nice scent





Black Dupe by Kenneth Cole






A dupe of Vera Wangs Pink.......A lovely floral






My fav scent at the moment........Lemon Verbena from Sweetcakes


----------



## Roxy (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous soap


----------



## April (Jul 5, 2010)

3:00am here, but unable to sleep, so I am looking at your soap.  So very gorgeous.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Love love love the textures of these bars!  Nicely done


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 6, 2010)

Lyn, I get so excited when I see that you've posted new pics in the gallery.
And you NEVER fail to impress me!!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments    Chrissy I have my first market on the 1st of August and I am really quite nervous about it. I have made fifiteen logs and done a ton of candles so hope to shift some............Sell soap = buy more ingredients and fragrance which is one of my very favourite passtimes LOL.


----------



## ToniD (Jul 8, 2010)

Lyn,   your soaps are inspiring and just really beautiful.   The textures  just want to make me pick them up.   I can imagine that you will do very well!


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW...you should do a BANG UP business!  Really beautiful.  Good luck with Market!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 10, 2010)

You'll do great Lyn!!
How is etsy going for you?

I love buying new supplies too, as long as my soaping keeps me in supplies I am happy!!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 10, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!! I am always drawn to pink, so the Scattered Petals really caught my attention. Is it an ITPS or did you use a chopstick?

Either way, I love the swirls and the textured tops.


----------



## marchroses (Jul 10, 2010)

Scattered Petals looks like a dessert!! Great work!


----------



## tomara (Jul 10, 2010)

Simply Stunning ....They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 11, 2010)

Those are really lovely Lyn. Good luck with your market and tell us how it went please.  :wink:


----------



## Domino (Jul 11, 2010)

extremely pretty soap! I love the lemon one.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely responses   
Chrissy, Etsy is quite slow for me but I am loving the community spirit there and its a great reference point. I have had a few invites for markets by being on there so I think at the end of it all.............worth it. Mind for saying that I have had sales............not eough to keep the poor dog maintained and in food though   
Heyjude these are ITP swirls I did a chopstick job on the Blacktie affair with the top bit and must have a play with doing a chopstick swirl in the mold
Jenny I will be sure to report back on the market............I am really nervous as it is very much a mother and baby market...........I didn't have time to get child appeal soaps ready and I have run out of my goatsmilk and white clay soap so its all about colour and fragrance at this one  so hope they are not loooking for baby soaps as I dont have them. If the market goes well I will work on more targeted areas for the next one. Stall fees were right up  there at 220.00 so hope I at least make that back LOL !!!!!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re:  Soaps*

WOW, those are lovely soaps!  You will probably sell out and then some!


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

They look really wonderfull and I just love the Green Tweed swirl


----------



## pinkduchon (Jul 16, 2010)

Your soaps are amazing!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty soap, how do you wrap them? or dont you? when you have a sale do you just display the soap and put in bag when sold?


----------

